# living in malaysia



## rustybug (Oct 11, 2011)

Me and my wife live in england at the moment.
My wife is malaysian I am english.
If we were to move to malaysia what sort of visa would I need, and what requirements are there.

Thanks
Mark Jones


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

If your wife still holds a Malaysian passport, you will need to get an "expat spouse" visa if you plan to stay for a long time. If you are heading back just for a holiday, a normal holiday visa is all that is required...i think.


----------



## rustybug (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for your reply


----------

